# Just joing the group :-)



## ac12 (Apr 16, 2018)

I just bought a used Olympus E-M1-mk1, and should have it within a week.
This is a smaller and lighter alternative to my DX D7200 + 18-140 lens.  
My "tweener" camera, for when I want more quality than my P&S, and don't want the weight and bulk of the DX or FX dslr.  

Next step is the lens.
I am planning on getting the Panasonic 12-60 f/3.5-5.6 as a small GP lens, to keep the kit small and light.  It was a toss up between the 12-60 and the smaller 14-45 lens.  But the slightly wider 12mm on the wide end, and the slightly longer focal length won out. 

Next I am thinking of either the 20 or 25 f/1.8, as my fast standard lens, for low light.  I am leaning to the 20.

After this, I will try to figure out if I want a wider or longer lens.
Is the 12-60 long enough for general travel or should I get the 40-150 as a 2nd lens for when I want more reach?


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 16, 2018)

Welcome in from the dark side..........................


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi and welcome to TPF, hope you enjoy it here as all thee members are friendly and very helpful for if and when you need it.


----------



## ac12 (Apr 18, 2018)

Camera arrived  
But still looking for a lens   

So first question, what card xfer speed?
I have not been able to find any specs on the camera's card interface speed.
Sandisk has 80MB/sec and 95MB/sec cards.
Can the OM-D E-M1 mk1 use the faster 95MBsec card, or is the slower 80MB/sec card already beyond the cameras card interface speed?  Obviously cheaper is better.
I don't plan to upgrade to the mk2 for years, so I do not think I have to plan for it.  But who knows.


----------



## beagle100 (Apr 19, 2018)

ac12 said:


> Camera arrived
> But still looking for a lens   :-(
> 
> So first question, what card xfer speed?
> ...



dunno,   I use a sandisk 90MB/s  ... works fine
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## texxter (Apr 20, 2018)

Welcome and congrats on yoir purchase!

I love the Olympus 12-40mm f/2.8 Pro on my OM-D E-M1.  My second lens is the gorgeous 75mm f/1.8 I use for portraits.  Those two lenses do the job for me!


----------



## ac12 (Apr 20, 2018)

Panasonic 12-60 is on it's way.


----------



## waday (Apr 21, 2018)

@ac12 , I wanted to provide my current setup, but didn’t want to clog up Destin’s thread.

I have an Olympus EM1 mark I. Current lenses (all Olympus) are the 12-40 f/2.8, 14–150 f/variable II, 17 f/1.8, 30 mm macro, 45 f/1.8, and 75 f/1.8.

The two lenses I really want at the moment include the 12-100 f/4 and 40-150 f/2.8.

Here’s the EM1 with the 12-40 on a recent hike/photo tour I took this past winter.




Olympus Ice Hike by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## ac12 (Apr 21, 2018)

Wade,
Cool, that is my camera also  
How has the mk1 worked for you?

Since I have the DX gear, I wanted to keep the m43 kit small and light.   Well except for getting the E-M1 rather than the E-M10.
I looked at the pro lenses, but then the camera + lens is no longer small and light.  Well lighter than the comparable FX camera + lens, but not what I wanted the m43 kit for.  And the pro lenses were more expensive than I wanted to pay for a secondary camera.   Although, as I get older, I may switch my primary gear to be the m43.

I wanted to stay Olympus, but the 12-50 did not compete well against the Panasonic 12-60.  Olympus did not go as far as I think they should have with that lens.  Granted it is an older lens than the Panasonic.  

Anyway here is what is on the plate for next year, and a new camera/toy budget.

FAST lens.  I have been going back and forth between the 17 and 20mm f/1.8 lens, to have a fast lens.  But 17 or 20mm?  I have arguments for both.  I have a 35mm f/1.8 for my DX D7200 which I used for basketball in the gym.  But I have to use it more to see if I want a wide or normal prime for general use with the m43 kit.  

Compact lens.  I have also been considering the 14-42 EZ pancake lens, for a small compact lens, when I want to get the kit size as small as I can.  I think it will barely stick out beyond the grip of the E-M1.  But its focal range is within the 12-60.  So I will wait to see how the 12-60 works out, and if I still want a smaller lens.  

That 12-100 is really calling my name.  I will probably get it next year, when I get a new camera/toy budget   
The decision will be between that and the 24-120 f/4 FX lens.


----------



## waday (Apr 23, 2018)

ac12 said:


> Wade,
> Cool, that is my camera also
> How has the mk1 worked for you?


It's been the best decision I've made in the past two years. I've taken it on several vacations, including one international trip which included lots of hiking. I wouldn't change my decision to buy it or into the Olympus system.

While I'm a hobbyist, I know a few folk from another forum who shoot with Olympus for work. PM me if you're interested in seeing their work.

I can't wait for a new camera budget. I haven't bought anything in a while, so I'm going to test my luck with my budget in a few months. 



ac12 said:


> Since I have the DX gear, I wanted to keep the m43 kit small and light. Well except for getting the E-M1 rather than the E-M10.
> I looked at the pro lenses, but then the camera + lens is no longer small and light. Well lighter than the comparable FX camera + lens, but not what I wanted the m43 kit for. And the pro lenses were more expensive than I wanted to pay for a secondary camera. Although, as I get older, I may switch my primary gear to be the m43.


The EM1 is Olympus' flagship camera... so, it's the biggest and bulkiest of their lineup, because it's packed with features. Then, add in the PRO lenses, which have amazing image quality, BTW, and you're no longer in the small, light, or inexpensive category. 

Just because it's m43 does not mean that it's small, light, and inexpensive. If you are only concerned about travel pictures, like I said in the other thread, an EM10 mark II would be much better than an EM1. You _might_  be able to find a trade on other forums? 

I don't mean to sound sour, but I've seen so many people "poo-poo" m43 gear saying that they thought it was going to be light and inexpensive as they carry around the flagship camera with a fast pro level 300mm lens. Yes, it's big. Compared to the FF equivalent, it's smaller, but yes, it's big.  

(Or that person who bought a brand new PEN-F with a 40-150 f/2.8 lens and then couldn't figure out why his pictures were blurry when he decided to use manual focus of moving subjects while floating down a river on a boat.--Yes, someone really asked this question on a forum. *facepalm*. Granted, that has more to do with the person's understanding of the principles of photography than the equipment, LOL.) 

17 vs 20. Hmm. That's personal preference. I like the 17 f/1.8 that I have, but it seems some like the extra reach of the 20mm. If you need a link to a forum where users post example images with the lens, please let me know. 

FWIW, compare the EM1 with a 35mm-FF equivalent lens (17mm f/1.8) to a D7200 with a 35mm-FF equivalent lens (24 mm f/1.8--the 20mm f/1.8 was similarly sized so I picked one). The EM1 is much thinner, smaller, and lighter overall.




 
(Image source: CameraSize.com)


----------



## ac12 (Apr 23, 2018)

I knew the EM1 body would be the heaviest of the Olympus cameras, but it is still 230 grams or 35% lighter than my D7200, so I am happy with the weight reduction.  I might get an EM-5 or EM10 later, but I'm happy with the EM1.  I had wanted a better, more capable option than the bottom-end Nikon D3400, which gave up a lot of stuff to get the size and weight down, and I was still stuck with the large DX/FX lenses.

To keep the size/weight down, I am balancing the body and lens.  What I like are the Olympus options; examples

the 14-42 EX for a real compact lens
the Panasonic 12-60 for a GP lens
the 12-40 f/2.8 for a pro grade GP lens

the 12-100 for a very wide range pro grade GP lens.  
So by changing the lenses I can go from small and light to DX size, with more and better options than I have with the Nikon DX lenses.
That 12-100 just has my mouth watering.  24-200 FX equiv in a pro lens.  It could replace the FX 24-70 and 70-200 lenses.  If I had an EM-1 mk2, I would trade my Nikon 70-200 f/4, for that lens.

Man I like how small the 17 looks.  I have a 35mm f/1.8 (normal lens) on my DX.  But I have not shot much with it besides gym basketball.  So I have to shoot with it more in other situations to see if I want something wider.  I have this feeling that I may want the wider 17 (35mm FX equiv) on the Olympus.

BTW, my head is ready to switch from Nikon DX to m43.  That is one reason I got the high-end EM1 rather than the low-end M10.  Until I read about the EM1-mk2, I was not convinced that the m43 was able to do sports/action photography.  So the plan was to shoot DX for sports and m43 for other stuff.  The mk2 may get me to switch.


----------



## waday (Apr 24, 2018)

The EM1 (both versions), at least IMO, are great for sports/action. Check out BrentC's photos of birds on here.

In addition, check out some of the following threads on another forum..and peruse that forum for other threads, as well:

My first footballmatch.
New Cars, Old Camera: 2018 Rolex 24 at Daytona

For travel, the first two would be good, but I've traveled with the 12-40 f/2.8, and while a little larger than the 12-60, it's still manageable. And the pictures from it are just excellent. When/if I get the 12-100, that'll be my new travel lens.

The 17 is small, and awesome. It's truly a pocketable lens. I sized the lens next to a tennis ball for scale a while ago for someone else, so it might be helpful for you, as well:




Olympus 17mm f/1.8 Lens Hood Off by Wade, on Flickr




Olympus 17mm f/1.8 Lens Hood On by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## ac12 (Apr 24, 2018)

Wade
Thanks for the link.  NEAT site.  It's bookmarked for more visiting.

I was under the impression that the mk1 with CDAF was still not up to sports photography.
Well when my lens arrives, I will give it a go and see for myself.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 24, 2018)

ac12 said:


> Wade
> Thanks for the link.  NEAT site.  It's bookmarked for more visiting.
> 
> I was under the impression that the mk1 with CDAF was still not up to sports photography.
> Well when my lens arrives, I will give it a go and see for myself.



CDAF on in S-AF.  C-AF is PDAF on the Both EM1's.  The MKii may be all around better but the mki is still no slouch for action/wildlife.  I think you'll find it capable.

Another lens I can high;y recommend if you do macro is the Oly 60mm.   Fantastic lens and also doubles as a pretty good portrait lens.
The 12-100 is a must have!

And this is why I love my m43.  I am going to Portugal and the Azores in June.  With a camera backpack that is the size of a carry-on I can take the following:

EM1mkII
12-100 f4 - all purpose travel lens
300 f4- my wildlife lens
60 f2.8 - for my macro
17 f1.8 - night and low light lens
1.4xTC
FL600 flash
Diffuser
Dell XPS 13"
MeFOTTO Backpacker tripod

This would be impossible if I tried with the equivalent DSLR.
The only thing I can't fit in is my 40-150 f2.8 which I know I'll miss if I don't take it.  I think the wife will have to carry it.


----------



## ac12 (Apr 25, 2018)

The Panasonic 12-60 arrived today.
Now I can start shooting


----------



## ac12 (Apr 26, 2018)

Just for giggles.
The Olympus E-M1 + 12-60 on the left and the Nikon D7200 + 18-140 on right.
According to the specs, the Olympus is 44% lighter than the Nikon.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 26, 2018)

ac12 said:


> The Panasonic 12-60 arrived today.
> Now I can start shooting



Hope you enjoy the new camera


----------



## waday (Apr 26, 2018)

ac12 said:


> Just for giggles.
> The Olympus E-M1 + 12-60 on the left and the Nikon D7200 + 18-140 on right.
> According to the specs, the Olympus is 44% lighter than the Nikon.
> 
> View attachment 156893


Let us know how you like it!


----------



## ac12 (Apr 27, 2018)

RTFM
I have been working with the camera and manual all day, figuring out where things were, how to control what, etc.   Like how do I change the ISO level, how do I change the screen review time, etc.  I knew it was in there, but where?
I had to download an updated manual, as the menu had changed significantly from the printed manual.
The camera is nice, but different enough from my Nikon that learning it was aggravating, and of course the menu structure is different from Nikon.  It's going to be a long learning curve.  But I think I have the basics now, at least enough to go out and shoot.


----------



## waday (Apr 27, 2018)

ac12 said:


> RTFM
> I have been working with the camera and manual all day, figuring out where things were, how to control what, etc.   Like how do I change the ISO level, how do I change the screen review time, etc.  I knew it was in there, but where?
> I had to download an updated manual, as the menu had changed significantly from the printed manual.
> The camera is nice, but different enough from my Nikon that learning it was aggravating, and of course the menu structure is different from Nikon.  It's going to be a long learning curve.  But I think I have the basics now, at least enough to go out and shoot.


Learning any new system is difficult. Keep up the practice!

I thought it was pretty complicated (my previous was Canon), but I quickly found my way around.


----------



## ac12 (Apr 27, 2018)

This is the problem when shooting with multiple systems; Canon P&S, Olympus m43, Nikon DX, Canon crop dslr
The controls and menus are different  
I WILL eventually get it.  But I don't have the flexible brain of a 20 year old, so it comes slower.

Something I just discovered.  When I did a firmware update, it trashed all my prior configuration, so I had to go through the menu and do it all over again, trying to remember what I changed     I need to write down the config, so it isn't so hard the next time I do a firmware update.


----------



## BrentC (Apr 27, 2018)

ac12 said:


> This is the problem when shooting with multiple systems; Canon P&S, Olympus m43, Nikon DX, Canon crop dslr
> The controls and menus are different
> I WILL eventually get it.  But I don't have the flexible brain of a 20 year old, so it comes slower.
> 
> Something I just discovered.  When I did a firmware update, it trashed all my prior configuration, so I had to go through the menu and do it all over again, trying to remember what I changed     I need to write down the config, so it isn't so hard the next time I do a firmware update.



It shouldn't.   The updater is suppose to save your settings and replace them after the update.  When you ran the update did it not day it was saving the settings?   If it did but didn't put them back after you can use the updater to respond the settings.


----------



## ac12 (Apr 27, 2018)

BrentC said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the problem when shooting with multiple systems; Canon P&S, Olympus m43, Nikon DX, Canon crop dslr
> ...



I did not see that, if it did.
The unanticipated benefit, is that I got to go through the menu again, so I learned more.


----------

